# AiNet is No More...appears to have quietly passed ???



## bombzombie (Nov 30, 2008)

I noticed that all of the new Alpine units have a CDE or INE prefix. Wondering if this meant anything, I contacted a friend and Alpine dealer in Philly. He indicated that the INA-W910 was the last AiNet unit that he believed would utilize AiNet connections. 

To confirm, I later checked with Car Stereo Chick who wrote a nice write-up on her blog about the units: 

Car Stereo Chick gets you a sneak peak at new Alpine products at CES 2012 | CarStereoChick

My inquiry:
"I just checked out your bit on Alpine's latest offerings. I'm particularly interested in the change in designation of the radios to the E. They all used to be CDA, IVA, or INA.
Are units like the INE-S920HD and INE-Z928HD going to be AI-Net compatible. I assume that they will be, but if they are compatible why the change in the naming convention."

Car Stereo Chick's Response:

"Thanks for the props, I really appreciate it along with the links to DIYMA, that's awesome.

So yes, AI net is going away and as you can see there are no longer any AI-net head units in this years line up. Anything E series that is XM ready will allow for a direct plug in to the new SiriusXM module, either the SXV100 or the newer SXV200, but nothing AI-Net.

One thing I'd like to note for all of your readers is this regarding AI net is this. In the INA-W910BT, we found that there is a still an AI-net plug, but it is not compatible with the KCASC100. I found this out the hard way. I sold a customer this unit with a lifetime Sirius subscription and it actually worked when we installed it. There was no reason for us to think otherwise, it's AI-net and Sat ready. Customer drove off and it stopped working a few days later. Got the car back, called Alpine tech only to find out it was not compatible. I had a hard time convincing SiriusXM to swap the ID to the new SIriusXM module at no cost, but I got it done. 

That's one thing about Alpine I hate, they leave out a lot of details. For example, that same unit supposedly has an optical output, which would be awesome if you're using a product like the Audison Bit One which has an Optical input. Upon 1st glance at the back of the unit, there is no optical connection. You have to buy an additional adapter from Alpine to use that feature, the KWE-610A which is $129.95.

I will post a video answer shortly in the Question of the week section. Thanks for checking out my blog and spreading the word, I really appreciate it!"

*******
So it seems that AiNet goes quietly into the night......


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

As if the only thing connected through Ai-Net was XM. The H800 is still Ai-Net and I highly doubt they'd stop using a bus/control system that's so linked into everything they've made since the mid-90s. But, anything is possible.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

bombzombie said:


> I noticed that all of the new Alpine units have a CDE or INE prefix. Wondering if this meant anything, I contacted a friend and Alpine dealer in Philly. He indicated that the INA-W910 was the last AiNet unit that he believed would utilize AiNet connections.
> 
> To confirm, I later checked with Car Stereo Chick who wrote a nice write-up on her blog about the units:
> 
> ...





It is an optical out that requires a proprietary cable to utilize. Not an adapter as stated. Panasonic has been using that type forever. Pioneer uses a similar type cable that has no toslink on the opposite end. 





.


----------



## bombzombie (Nov 30, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> As if the only thing connected through Ai-Net was XM. The H800 is still Ai-Net and I highly doubt they'd stop using a bus/control system that's so linked into everything they've made since the mid-90s. But, anything is possible.


Thus, I have posted the title as a question. But based upon the conversations, I've had it appears to be going the way of the do-do bird. 

For grins and giggles, I looked at every INE or CDE manual that I could find. Not a mention of Ai-Net in those manuals.

See e.g.: http://onelooknavi.alpine-europe.com/pdf/OM_INE-S900R_EN.pdf

Also I noticed that only A designated HU's mention AiNet gear. Until I see or hear differently, I'm left to assume that AiNet is history for Alpine.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

Although I only use my Ai net as an aux input it would suck to lose it as I run 2 iDevice docks  One "full speed" for the iphone and one aux in with 12V charging for my 5th gen ipod.


----------



## evo9 (Jul 6, 2005)

Look in the istallation section of the OM!






.


----------



## DiMora (Nov 14, 2011)

evo9 said:


> Look in the istallation section of the OM!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and??


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I didn't see anything in the manual about Ai-Net. I still can't believe that they'd scrap Ai-Net. If they do how will they network their accessories? 

Weird indeed.


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

Alpine is making me sad. No more headunits that start with CDA, meaning no more high end stereos. And now they're getting rid of AiNet.. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bombzombie (Nov 30, 2008)

quality_sound said:


> I didn't see anything in the manual about Ai-Net. I still can't believe that they'd scrap Ai-Net. If they do how will they network their accessories?
> 
> Weird indeed.


What accessories? Everything is being built in. NAV, Bluetooth, T/A and EQ. The only things that are left are satellite radio and outboard processors. The former is now included or available in nearly all stock autos and the latter doesn't have enought sustained interest to make a good profit on true SQ.

I believe that the delay in releasing the PXA-H800 was to determine whether there was enough interest here to sell it and whether it was worth putting up with the pain of dealing with high-end buyers. Considering the trouble that Alpine has had with compatibility with the various AiNet components over the years. I am unsurprised that it is going away. And it looks like this decision was made some time ago as I went back and tracked CDE HUs and the BT400 bluetooth module that required an adapter cable for the W505, W205, and W200.

I believe that Alpine has known for a long time that AiNet was going away as it has outlived its usefulness. But obviously for those of us who enjoy high-end sound, this means that the PXA-H800 is likely the last of its kind from Alpine. Any other full 5.1 car audio processing will have to come from other companies and won't offer the benefits of synergy between a single manufacturer.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Well, there's processors, changers (for those that still use them) and Imprint and satellite/HD radio adapters for units that don't have them built in. They COULD use a proprietary connection for each one but that's just silly.


----------



## DiMora (Nov 14, 2011)

Is the CDA-717 not a current and still-produced model?


----------



## nubz69 (Aug 27, 2005)

This is a move being done this year by the whole industry. Sony and Alpine already have moved to the new Sirius/XM plug. Everyone else will be starting to make the change this year.


----------



## DiMora (Nov 14, 2011)

nubz69 said:


> This is a move being done this year by the whole industry. Sony and Alpine already have moved to the new Sirius/XM plug. Everyone else will be starting to make the change this year.


Is that a mini-Din?


----------



## Angrywhopper (Jan 20, 2010)

DiMora said:


> Is the CDA-717 not a current and still-produced model?


You mean CDA-117?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr12voltwires (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes, Ai-Net is no longer. Alpine seems to be looking towards wireless data transfer for future products…..


----------



## Mr12voltwires (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes, Ai-Net is no longer. Alpine seems to be looking towards wireless data transfer for future products…..


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

Its just silly, it is not like putting a AI-net port on a Source unit adds that much to the cost if any.

Super sucky for the guys who like using AI-net for their Alpine Processors. Another thing that gets me is the EURO and JPN market gets Optical out on a lot of the units we get that do not have Optical out.

Alpine has not made any sense for quite awhile now, like the new PDX amplifiers the multi channel amplifiers DO NOT come with stacking gear only the monoblocks... 

/boggle teh minezor.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

I'm sure they found very few people were stacking. JL's HDs don't come with stacking hardware and no one has ever complained. 

The loss of Ai-Net kinda sucks. When I decide to try something new I'll probably have to sell (note sale FFS) my D800 and H800 as a combo.


----------



## Bollwerk (Jul 25, 2007)

The lack of Ai-Net and Optical/digital output in all 2012 units is what drove me to buy an INA-W910 a couple months ago, to replace my failing W200.


----------



## bgalaxy (Aug 18, 2006)

I can't say I am surprised. There is just a lack of people who would still use it to the point of making it a feature. Don't get me wrong, I have a good amount of AiNet gear in my current setup. but with a new deck, and the integration of everything into one, ya really don't need to attach anything else to it. As cool as it was for me to have 4 cd changers daisy chained, the sirius, the 2 Ipod, the navi, and so on in my truck, I really don't use it all like I did before the days of the all in one with an ipod dock. About the only thing I am looking to keep with the new deck is the DVD changer. And even that can be stand alone. I even miss the 2 video out feature that the d901 had to my back headrest monitors, but who really needs to have 2 different video sources going anyway.

I think my only frustrating part in my change is needing a new sirius dock. I'm looking at the w910 and I hope that the ainet will work with my older tuner.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

USB and iPod was the death knell for Ai-Net. I almost want to sell my D800 and H800 now just so I don't really lose my ass on them later. And that's sad...


----------



## Gramps (Jul 10, 2018)

Hi ppl’s
Just some questions regarding Ai net
And before i get roasted, yes i did spend around an hr on safari trying to find this out, i also have another thread on the forum asking but havent as yet had much response

I have a CDA 7939E for my old school build which has 2 x 4v pre outs and also 2 Ai net ports.
I also have an ERA G100 which came with the H/U
Now I’m wondering if it be better off not using the G100 and using the pre outs to run enough amps for fr, rear and subwoofer (but being able to have to ability to fade the rears out) to get the benefit of the 4v preout OR
Is the Ai net feature as good or better for sq than the 4v preout??

I was planning to use 2 x 2 ch Fosgate amps and the rears from the amp in my H/U like i used to in my old setups, but this H/U don’t have inbuilt amp, but now I’m looking at either a 6ch amp or a 2 ch for subs and 4ch for the rest, if i use the preouts is there a way to be able to fade the rears out??

How does the Ai NEt work, is it digital or analogue, is there a noticeable loss in sq or induced noise in the earlier Ai net devices like mine??

Any help and suggestions / advice is greatly appreciate

Krem


----------



## Mr12voltwires (Feb 1, 2010)

Alpine's Ai-Net carries L/R analog, power, ground, and data bus. Using your G100 gives you sub and EQ control from the Ai-Net headunit. 

The G100 was 2V, which shouldn't be a problem if you're running modern amps. Alpine used excellent preamps in all their old stuff. Your best bet would be finding an Ai-Net processor that took your 7939's optical out.

I don't remember how much control the 7939 had from the G100. I had PRA-H400's and a CVA-1000 way back in the day.

Attached some tech support files.

View attachment CDA-7939.pdf


View attachment erag100.pdf


----------



## Mr12voltwires (Feb 1, 2010)

Here's another one:

View attachment ERA-G100.pdf


----------



## BillC (Feb 26, 2017)

Correct me if I am wrong but ainet is analog and a 2 volt signal, albeit a very clean signal. I noticed no noise issues going from a cda-9887 with its 4 volt rca outputs. To a direct ainet connection into a processor.. at least not as far as noise floor issues. Most alpines have a very clean preamp section.. especially the older stuff. I would say you will be fine doing it either way... just my .02$


----------



## Mr12voltwires (Feb 1, 2010)

*Re: AiNet is No More...appears to have quietly passed*

Yes, Ai-Net was analog, and was fixed @ 500mA if I remeber correctly. 

The EQ/processor became the ‘headunit’ and Ai-Net radio a slave. That was the purpose of the EQ/DIV switch on the radio chassis.


----------

